# Newbie here- Considering a Weber- advice needed



## Finney (Mar 31, 2005)

Lots of people here have those.  I'm not much help on this topic (some would say on any topic).  Don't own a gas grill (yet).


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 31, 2005)

I don' like my Weber genesis a for one reason....2 burners instead of 3.

I will say this...Weber has excellent customer service, and there are thousands of people on the web who can help you with Weber advice.

That said, you can get an egg for 700 bucks, and that's what I've been thinking about.  People love those ceramics......check out Kamado too.
Maybe Minion will come by and tell you more.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

There's probably some good information available here but there are a couple of real good threads on this over on this forum:

Sharky's

Start in Product Reviews  8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 1, 2005)

lots, but mainly Webers...both kettles and gassers


----------

